# Naturescapes w music



## Ruthanne (Jun 29, 2016)

Naturescape w flute


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh, this is beautiful Ruthanne. I am going to get into bed and listen to it on my Kindle. Very relaxing music and photos.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 29, 2016)

6 hours of healing music


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 17, 2016)

Here is some flute music with a naturescape:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 18, 2016)

A bus trip through Glencoe accomapnied by "Land of the mountain and the flood" by the Scottish composer, Hamish MacCunn.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## oldman (Jul 30, 2016)

A lot of good background music to go with my photo slideshows. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 30, 2016)

Beautiful scenes. This should be tied in with Carla's places you want to see before you die thread.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 27, 2017)

Mozart and Naturescapes


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 27, 2017)

Naturescapes Music


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 27, 2017)

A Day on the Na Pali Coast


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Falcon (Apr 12, 2017)

:thanks:  Ruthanne & SeaBreeze  for all the nice scenes & music.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2017)

Falcon said:


> :thanks:  Ruthanne & SeaBreeze  for all the nice scenes & music.


You are most welcome Falcon.  I enjoy watching these so much!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2019)

Thank you SeaBreeze!  Great stuff!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2020)

@Ruthanne had started a thread like this a long time ago, if I come across it again I will merge this one with her original.  Until then, please add any videos you'd like, if they are in a natural environment....all the better, thanks. 

Don't forget, you can click on Full Screen on the lower right of the video to see a larger version.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi SeaBreeze, this is one of the threads I started similar to yours that you may have been referring to:

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/naturescapes-w-music.22914/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks @Ruthanne, appreciate your help!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2020)

Here's another one I find very relaxing!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2020)




----------

